# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Burocracia y Figuretismo en el Estado Peruano (Invierte Perú: Invierte Sin Plata)

## Bruno Cillóniz

¡Cuándo No!  
El Estado Peruano, dirigido por burócratas y figuretis, fallándole a su propio pueblo. Por eso yo siempre sugiero -y lo vuelvo a hacer- que con el gobierno, es mejor no hablar.  
Les dejo un par de videos de YouTube, del programa Cuarto Poder, quienes hicieron la denuncia de la gran mentira de COFIDE, Alan García y todos nuestros "Super Burócratas Estatales", con respecto al concurso "*INVIERTE PERÚ"*. 
Saquen sus propias conclusiones.        Temas similares: Artículo: Ransa invierte US$ 4 millones en ampliar cadena de frío para comercializar alimentos entre regiones Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta PDA invierte 330 mil nuevos soles para mejora de ganadería en Ucayali

----------


## ronaldancajima

Estimado amigo cilloniz, por desgracia estos videos han sido descolgados del Youtube, para poder difundir estos aspectos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Es verdad Ronald: 
Han quitando el video de YouTube, seguro por alguna infracción. Voy a ver si te consigo algunos enlaces a notas o artículos sobre esta farsa del estado. 
Saludos

----------

